# Best temp inside a clone dome?



## ross (Nov 11, 2013)

What is the best temp to have inside a clone dome? I have a 2ft 4 bulb t5 over the dome and a heating mat under the tray with 2 layers of cardboard in between to not fry them. I usually set the tents fan speed controller at 85 with the probe in the tent but I just read you want the air around 75 and the cubes around 80. Thoughts?


----------



## The Old Stoner (Nov 11, 2013)

Ross I use a rapid rooter with 8 inch humidity doom the one with 2 top vents. I put my dome right on top of the heating mat with both vents open. I keep the inside that holds the cube pulled up a little above the water line so only the humidity keeps the cube moist. It will be so humid that you will have to tap the dome to see the clones. For lighting I use a single tube 2 foot T5 it works great. Most of the time My clone root in 7 to 10 days and can be planted. I hope this helps you out.

                                 The Old Stoner


----------



## pcduck (Nov 11, 2013)

Whatever my tent temp is, is what my clones get. Anywhere from 72 to 80 depending on season. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

I almost always clone now in a bubble cloner and I try to keep my water right at 78-80f and the air around 75-80f, but because I use the bubble cloner, it produces quite a bit of humidity on its own, I don't use a dome. I wouldn't use a dome unless my cloner space has lower humidity(under 60%). I have used the rooter cubes and placed them over 1-1.5" deep hydroton in which I kept water just up under the cubes but not touching them. This also maintained my humidity so that I didn't need a dome.

I'm not saying don't use a dome though. If it works for you then stay with it. Just try to keep the rh above 65% and below 80% and just under or at 80f, and it should do fine.


----------



## Locked (Nov 11, 2013)

I use a bubble cloner as well and I don't use a dome either. Maybe first 12 hours if they droop. Then the dome comes off and they need to tough it out. Colder temps will definitely inhibit root growth. Mid 70's to 80f should be good.


----------



## bigjb (Nov 12, 2013)

70-80 works for my dome. I have a heating pad under it that I turn on when it gets below 60 or so outside. (setup in garage)


----------

